# Free Certificates to Download (link)



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.teachnet.com/how-to/endofyear/certificates060399.html


----------



## Kacey (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice find - thanks!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 23, 2007)

That's pretty cool.  Thanks.


----------

